# CC wood pin brush OR buttercomb??



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, are ya'll sick of me yet? LOL

I am trying really hard to stick to a "budget" with ordering these new grooming supplies and am failing miserably!
SO, I am wondering IF I need BOTH the brush AND the comb? I KNOW it would be awesome if I could get both, BUT my husband may have a heart attack when he finds out how much I spent on a comb. for a dog. LOL

Anywho.... I do have a comb very, very similar to the buttercomb #5, but Heather says THAT is THE comb to get and that it ISN'T the same as the $10 metal comb I already have. Is this true!??
I don't have a good brush, and I don't use the brush a ton, just for a fluff out after a good grooming and while I am blow drying her after a bath...

SO, what should I get? HELP!??


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol, I say the comb of course. I know EXACTLY what you mean though - I don't even want to guess how much I have spent on grooming supplies _alone_ on Ceylon, and after the discussions about the slicker brush now I am thinking I will want one of those too... sigh!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Get the comb but I thing you will need a brush (maybe not an expensive one) to brush Tillie first and then comb. If not, she will end hating the comb. That's my experience. Good luck.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

After reading all the posts, I bit the bullet and ordered the CC pin brush and buttercomb. This is turning into one expensive puppy!!! My husband now calls him the "high maintenance" puppy! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Okay, are ya'll sick of me yet? LOL
> 
> I am trying really hard to stick to a "budget" with ordering these new grooming supplies and am failing miserably!
> SO, I am wondering IF I need BOTH the brush AND the comb? I KNOW it would be awesome if I could get both, BUT my husband may have a heart attack when he finds out how much I spent on a comb. for a dog. LOL
> ...


Yes, it's absolutely true that the Buttercomb is WAY different in PERFORMANCE to the other combs. They look very similar, but I think it's because they polish the metal much more highly, it just glides through hair.

Then I'd get the cheapest CC metal pin brush. They really aren't that expensive... I think about $15. The wood pin brush is a real "nice to have" item, but I got all the way through coat blowing without it. It's more a maintenance tool than a mat removal tool anyway. And THAT brush is expensive.<g> You could get a Madan brush instead... they are a little cheaper (but not much) but I'm not sure, with Tillie's skin allergies that you'd want the sharper pins of the Madan brushes scratching her sensitive skin.

Likewise, you can get by without the CC face comb by getting a small face or flea comb locally. Is the CC comb better? IMO, yes. But it's another item you can get later when finances recoup. (or ask for your wood pin brush and a face comb for your b'day or Christmas!:biggrin1


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Teflon Coated Comb*

I just received a comb that is Teflon Coated (item MF04125) from www.fortunatedog.com that was recommended on this Forum. I have used it one time and it seemed to work well. It was $10.99 and there was no shipping.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, thanks for the advice everyone!
I'll put the brush on my WANT list, for sure!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget, if you order your CC products from HavtoHavIt, part of the money goes to Hav rescue and they really need it right now. Also, you might want to consider the CC Little Wonder Pin brush. It's smaller but works just fine. And, less expensive!
http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=92&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SHOOOOOT I already ordered it all! dang it! I'm so sorry!!!
BUT I will remember to order from them next time for sure!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, their prices are even better on the havtohavit website!! 
you live and you learn I guess... darn it!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep, I alway try to order from them. I also buy my belly bands from them and they are quality products and cheaper than I can buy them at the dog shows.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

now I know! thanks!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, so I ended up getting BOTH the wood pin brush and the #5 buttercomb LOL I also got the trail pack of the spectrum 10 products.
my husband will pass out when he finds out how much I spent ($70) BUT at least I found a code for free shipping, right!? RIGHT?! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

tootle said:


> Don't forget, if you order your CC products from HavtoHavIt, part of the money goes to Hav rescue and they really need it right now. Also, you might want to consider the CC Little Wonder Pin brush. It's smaller but works just fine. And, less expensive!
> http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=92&sort=20a&page=2


Do you know if the CC buttercomb on the Havtohavit site is the #005 buttercomb? I cannot see where it says which one it is? It is 7.5 inches long with 1 1/16 inch long teeth, half of it wider spacing and half narrow. They have another one that says it is a face comb.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Do you know if the CC buttercomb on the Havtohavit site is the #005 buttercomb? I cannot see where it says which one it is? It is 7.5 inches long with 1 1/16 inch long teeth, half of it wider spacing and half narrow. They have another one that says it is a face comb.


I wondered the same thing...I want the face comb and the #005 comb recommended..but don't think that is the one on Havto Hav it...??? I notice they have some good buys on there, as always..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My favorite tool is the cc face comb. I use it to get the tiny knots out that the brush or comb can't get. I have found that if I use the face comb and get all the knots, I don't have to groom every day.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think if I used the face comb on her whole body, she'd up looking like a Chinese crested ... .NAKED! LOL I just (finally) order her Omega 3 fish oil, hoping it will help with her brittle coat... I DID notice when she was on "Solid Gold SeaMeal" her coat was incredible!!! BUT, I had to stop giving her that because Sabine said it has dangerous amounts of Iodine.  hopefully the Omega 3 will help her coat a little... along with the new products and comb/brush...


----------

